# Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Now Planted!* (56K)



## skinz180189 (27 Jun 2009)

Hi everybody. This is my credit crunch budget tropical tank thread.   

After one of my colleagues got a fishtank, I decided I wanted to have one again. We already had all the stuff I needed, except for half of it had gone missing, and half of the stuff had stopped working!

So I went out with my girlfriend last week, and bought a whole Hagen Elite 60L tank & stand setup for Â£115. (Tank, Stand, Hood, Light, Filter/Pump, Heater, Thermometer, Decorative Rock/Plant Thing, Fish Food, Water Treatment & Water Cycle Chemicals)

The Gravel/Rocks & Air Pump were salvaged from the old tank setup, with a couple of rocks found in a wood near Loughborough. I connected the air pump to a 6" air stone I bought for water oxygenation, and also bought 3 fake plants. The plant pot is a makeshift "cave" for the plec, a steal at 50p! I also got a digital thermometer for Â£3.50 off ebay, as I didn't trust the strip thermometer. The heater is actually 4 degrees warmer than it should be (set at 23C, tank is 27C).

Yesterday, I decided the tank is safe for fish now, so I bought 5 Dalmation Mollies (2 Males, 3 Females), and one Ancestrius Plec (Sex Unknown).

A couple of pics (aquarium photography is hard!)












I live in a hardwater area, so I've gone for hard water tolerant fish. I'd like a few rainbows too, but fear they will get too big. Any suggestions for a few more fish which will fit in with my current community?

In the future I may redo the tank and plant it with live plants, but for the time being this suffices.

Now for a couple of points made by "garuf" on plantedtank.net. I can't be bothered with a huge flame thread about these points on here. (Please don't read this bit as being sarcastic/confrontational/argumentative etc)

*I've read up about the air stone, I don't see it as being detrimental. If it does nothing then that's fine, I like the effect it makes 
*The pump/filter won't be getting replaced for something more powerful for a long time, it's rated to 100L and makes a reasonable flow. Yes it's only a cheap pump, but this is a cheap tank.
*The ancestrius plec IMO won't grow too large for the tank, we had one in our old 60L and it grew no larger than 5" and lived very happily. Currently, it's only 2.5" in size.

And this morning, I found the mollies nipping at a molly fry that appeared overnight, they keep hiding, but there's definitely 2 that I can see in there!

EDIT:

A couple more pictures;

How it stand's in my bedroom




And utilising my DVDs as an air pump stand (the wiring isn't long enough to put it elsewhere really!)


----------



## skinz180189 (27 Jun 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Not Planted* (56K)*

***UPDATE***

Well we've got 2 dalmation molly fry already. So went and bought this floating breeder for Â£4.59 for them. Will try and get some pictures of the fry and edit this post later.








EDIT: And here are the fry...






They are already nibbling at crushed food.


----------



## skinz180189 (27 Jun 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Not Planted* (56K)*

A few shots of the inhabitants ...


----------



## skinz180189 (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Not Planted* (56K)*

Hi tech cucumber feeder...





Stainless Steel Cutlery, boiled to make it safe.


----------



## Dave Spencer (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Not Planted* (56K)*

These are some lovely, sharp images with great colour balance. I think people are being put off by the plastic.  

Dave.


----------



## TDI-line (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Not Planted* (56K)*

Very nice Skinz, your pics as Dave said are super sharp.


----------



## samc (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Not Planted* (56K)*

get some plants in there man


----------



## skinz180189 (3 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Not Planted* (56K)*



			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> These are some lovely, sharp images with great colour balance. I think people are being put off by the plastic.
> 
> Dave.



Most probably. The thing is, I just don't have the time to maintain a planted tank ATM. Plus it's a big expense, what with CO2 and Ferts. I have been tempted to maybe pick up some hardier plants and see how they get on without any equipment.

As for the pictures, Thankyou very much. They come out a lot better linked from flickr than useless photobucket. WB is set to Fluorescent, seems to work best with my lighting.


----------



## skinz180189 (4 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Not Planted* (56K)*

Well after my Heater problem thread I decided to test the heater.

So I filled a bucket up with water,put the heater and digital thermometer in it, placed it on a plastic box in the garage (so the concrete floor didn't cool it) and tested the heater.

Turns out the heater is actually around 0.7C cooler than it reads, and doesn't overheat, which I'm happy about.

I'm also on the lookout for Java Ferns/Java Moss, Anubias & Crypts (I have a wanted thread in the sale section), to get rid of the plastic and go planted


----------



## lljdma06 (4 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Not Planted* (56K)*

Hey, there is absolutely nothing wrong with _not_ keeping a planted tank at this time.  IMO, better to not keep a planted tank, then to try to keep one without doing research only to end up killing the plants.  Take your time and go into it gently.  Java fern, mosses, and anubias are great first plants to try.  I am also all about budget.  If you have any questions about planted tanks on a budget, feel free to ask.  

Tank looks good so far, and you take pictures well.  

llj


----------



## skinz180189 (5 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Not Planted* (56K)*



			
				lljdma06 said:
			
		

> Hey, there is absolutely nothing wrong with _not_ keeping a planted tank at this time.  IMO, better to not keep a planted tank, then to try to keep one without doing research only to end up killing the plants.  Take your time and go into it gently.  Java fern, mosses, and anubias are great first plants to try.  I am also all about budget.  If you have any questions about planted tanks on a budget, feel free to ask.
> 
> Tank looks good so far, and you take pictures well.
> 
> llj



Cheers. A few people over on the planted tank showed me some low light tanks full of Java fern/moss, anubias, crypts and even some swordplants without any CO2 or Ferts and they seemed to be thriving. So I'm hoping It will all work out once I find some 

Also bought myself a cheap aquarium fan off of ebay, to try and stem the temperature rises a little.


----------



## skinz180189 (6 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Not Planted* (56K)*

Well Superman has come forward with some Java Ferns & Crypts. But I don't know how many cuttings to get off him? Does 3 or 4 of both sound about right?


----------



## skinz180189 (7 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Going Planted!* (56K*

Well it looks like I'm going to make the jump to planted this weekend, with mr.luke offering me over 10 Java Fern Plantlets & a selection of Moss. I'm really struggling in my mind as to how I can re-arrange the tank. I've got a few smaller stones which are similar to the large triangular piece, and will probably keep the plantpot as the fish have started sheltering in there occasionally. I'm not bothered about driftwood for the time being, I like it but I'm digging rocks ATM, far less hassle. I also want to try and hide the filter unit as much as possible. Any body got any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Nelson (7 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Going Planted!* (56K*

hi,
have you had a look at the El natural and low tech section.
also you need something to put your ferns,anubias etc on so you may need some wood.unless you're putting them on your stones


----------



## skinz180189 (7 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Going Planted!* (56K*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> hi,
> have you had a look at the El natural and low tech section.
> also you need something to put your ferns,anubias etc on so you may need some wood.unless you're putting them on your stones



I'm just going to get some small stones out of the garden and tie the ferns to them.


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Going Planted!* (56K*



			
				skinz180189 said:
			
		

> Well it looks like I'm going to make the jump to planted this weekend, with mr.luke offering me over 10 Java Fern Plantlets & a selection of Moss. I'm really struggling in my mind as to how I can re-arrange the tank. I've got a few smaller stones which are similar to the large triangular piece, and will probably keep the plantpot as the fish have started sheltering in there occasionally. I'm not bothered about driftwood for the time being, I like it but I'm digging rocks ATM, far less hassle. I also want to try and hide the filter unit as much as possible. Any body got any ideas/suggestions?



re-scaping/ designing a new tank is always hard. I always end up getting to many ideas in my head


----------



## skinz180189 (8 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Going Planted!* (56K*

Downloaded paint for Mac, had a very rough mock up.



Basically, I'm thinking stack some rocks around the plantpot in the midground somewhere, with ferns either side of it. Hopefully they will grow out to hide the filter a bit. Then moss on the rocks/plantpot. Positions can be played with, ideas are welcomed.


----------



## a1Matt (8 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Going Planted!* (56K*



			
				skinz180189 said:
			
		

> I'm just going to get some small stones out of the garden and tie the ferns to them.



Sounds like a plan, remember to wash, then boil the pebbles (10-15min. is probably enough) then let them cool. Before you put them in the tank.


----------



## skinz180189 (8 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Going Planted!* (56K*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> skinz180189 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries, always do that


----------



## mr. luke (9 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Going Planted!* (56K*

it will take a while for the ferns to grow like that


----------



## a1Matt (9 Jul 2009)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Going Planted!* (56K*



			
				skinz180189 said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff. Sorry for telling you the obvious, I figured better safe than sorry


----------



## skinz180189 (10 Jul 2009)

Well now I'm home and have received some plants, I've changed the water and rescaped whilst at it.

Now I'm not really following any styles with this (or win any competitions), I guess it's sort of like a riverbed with a load of non matching stones and a plant pot! I've yet to do the moss stones, just waiting for our lass to finish work and bring some netting. The stone situation is from collecting stones over a long period of time, so they are form many different places. Oh well.

Also a bit of bad news, my white male molly was found dead in an alcove within the fake plastic stone . Shame really, as he was the best looking fish in there.

Now for some pictures;





Full Shot

















Hopefully the plants won't die lol, I'm going to do a 10% change tomorrow and sunday too just in case any nasty stuff starts up.


----------



## skinz180189 (11 Jul 2009)

Moss added...








Secured using plum netting and cotton thread.


----------



## Nick16 (11 Jul 2009)

is the java fern attached to the rock or in the gravel?


----------



## skinz180189 (11 Jul 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> is the java fern attached to the rock or in the gravel?



Zip tied to stones. Although I've bunged some into the gravel as it was pissing me off trying to get them to stay. If it dies it dies. I lost heart by then.

I think it might all die off anyway, none of the plants look that healthy, and I'm not pumping money into ferts and co2. Maybe a planted tank just isn't to be.


----------



## Nick16 (11 Jul 2009)

well its the only way, co2 and ferts is the best way to go, my plants looked terrible and then i took the plunge and now my stems grow an inch a week


----------



## skinz180189 (11 Jul 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> well its the only way, co2 and ferts is the best way to go, my plants looked terrible and then i took the plunge and now my stems grow an inch a week



I can't afford it, I'm not prepared to sink that kind of money into it. I've spent far too much on this tank as it is.


----------



## Nick16 (11 Jul 2009)

have you got an external filter for the tank? those elite stingray things are probably THE worst filters ever IMO.


----------



## skinz180189 (11 Jul 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> have you got an external filter for the tank? those elite stingray things are probably THE worst filters ever IMO.



Nope. Someone mentioned it before. TBH I'll change it when it dies, I've seen how much the filters a lot of you guys run cost!


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jul 2009)

looking loads better already, i like the riverbank style you have going on.
What is the probe at the back?


----------



## skinz180189 (11 Jul 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> looking loads better already, i like the riverbank style you have going on.
> What is the probe at the back?



Thanks, you're the first person to say they like the new style. It's the probe for the digital thermometer.

As aaron already knows, I'm looking into fertilisation options.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Jul 2009)

your definitely making steps in the right direction   

IME very fine fishing line alone is great for attaching moss to dÃ©cor. wrap it around several times. job done.


----------



## skinz180189 (11 Jul 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> your definitely making steps in the right direction
> 
> IME very fine fishing line alone is great for attaching moss to dÃ©cor. wrap it around several times. job done.



We have some fishing line somewhere in the (messy as hell) garage, but I couldn't find it so used cotton lol. It should be safe to remove the cotton once the moss grows onto the rocks anyway shouldn't it?


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Jul 2009)

depending on what moss you've used, not all moss attaches it's self to hard scape. hence fishing line rather than cotton. but i reckon cotton last ages anyway.


----------



## skinz180189 (12 Jul 2009)

I think there was a clump of Java Moss, Weeping Moss & Willow Moss in what Luke sent me.


----------



## mr. luke (12 Jul 2009)

i sent a mix of java, willow and weeping in one bag and pellia in another.
some plants so suffer a bit during posting but they should spring back from it


----------



## skinz180189 (12 Jul 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> i sent a mix of java, willow and weeping in one bag and pellia in another.
> some plants so suffer a bit during posting but they should spring back from it



Glad you know what I've got in the tank! I think I placed the Pellia on one of the smaller rocks.


----------



## mr. luke (12 Jul 2009)

Sorry there wasnt much of it, it was just the trimmings of what i hadd so i thought id throw them in


----------



## skinz180189 (13 Jul 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> Sorry there wasnt much of it, it was just the trimmings of what i hadd so i thought id throw them in



I'm sure with time I'll be overrun with it! 

Seeing as I'm in Loughborough I'm, going back to the woods to get some more rocks like the large triangular piece. Have some new/hopefully better ideas for it already!


----------



## davidcmadrid (13 Jul 2009)

skinz180189 said:
			
		

> Nick16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keep an eye out for them on ebay uk, i have seen some pretty cheap second hand deals on there. Fertz again to ebay, theres a guy on there called alchymest who is qualified chemist ( most helpful and does know what hes at that i can see, msds supplied  etc ) sells dry powders well cheap. Co2 .. DIY . I have been using a big DIY job in an experimental tank at 6WPG with no algae in 6 weeks (cost a pound every 2 weeks ) yes i know stability can be a little more tricky but not impossible at all . You dont have to spend a fortune to get nice growth. Im currently writing an ariticle for planted tanks on a budget based on my limited experience , mostly for comment and it seems that it does not have to be that expensive at all. The more expensive something in this game is the better the marketing but its not the case that the benefit yielded is linear at all. An example , Arcadias new fangled Luminaire loses at least 20% efficency because they dont have reflectors on each tube.. There is not a lot of obstruction in that tank so I would hazard a guess that you dont need a massive filter if you keep the light down.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Jul 2009)

davidcmadrid said:
			
		

> experimental tank at 6WPG with no algae in 6 weeks.



that's not high light   i've got 10.7WPG with no algae!  8) ....good to see another light obsessed person. bahh...low light


----------



## davidcmadrid (13 Jul 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> davidcmadrid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Given that tank went from about .5 WPG to 6 to me its experimental.   I have white stones in it too in order to see any algae growth early on    Biggest problem is keeping up  especially with trace which i have been steadilly increasing.


----------



## skinz180189 (13 Jul 2009)

TBH for the foreseeable future I'm staying away from CO2, although I keep eyeing up the fire extinguishers and regulators at work lol.

I've seen quite a lot of filters on ebay, if a half decent internal one pops up cheap I might snap it up.


----------



## skinz180189 (13 Jul 2009)

More Java Moss coming my way, turning into a Moss obsessive!


----------



## mr. luke (14 Jul 2009)

my tip for java moss is to keep it trimmed to 1cm growths for a few weeks/months until its nicely filled out to let it anchor really well and then let it grow, will be the bushiest thing youv ever seen


----------



## skinz180189 (17 Jul 2009)

Well I've now got more Java Moss than I know what to do with. Also had another rescape, although bar a few tweaks I think this one will last a little longer! Pictures up tomorrow when I've done the moss and added some new residents


----------



## Superman (17 Jul 2009)

Hehe, glad it arrived safely.
Try and thin it out as much as possible.


----------



## skinz180189 (17 Jul 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Hehe, glad it arrived safely.
> Try and thin it out as much as possible.



I'm going to spread it thinly over a 10x2" (roughly) flat rock, hopefully there wont be loads left over after that!


----------



## skinz180189 (18 Jul 2009)

The molly fry have disappeared . Set them loose yesterday, no problems from the larger mollies, woke up this morning and I can't find them at all. Guess they've died/been eaten . 

Anyway, I've been to the fish shop, and got 3 male and 6 female guppies! Plus I got 8 pieces of Spiral Vallis for Â£2. I'll sort the Java Moss out this afternoon then get some pictures up. Personally I really like my current new layout, hopefully the moss will add to it nicely.


----------



## skinz180189 (18 Jul 2009)

Pictures as promised...












Excuse the murkiness, the fert solution has caused that.

Only used half the moss I got, thing I bought a bit too much!

Molly fry are definitely gone unfortunately, but one of the females has been getting fatter and fatter the past few weeks, so maybe some more are on their way.


----------



## skinz180189 (19 Jul 2009)

Just noticed one of the molly fry in that picture above. I hold out hope yet that this one was able to hide and survive.

EDIT: Actually I think it's one of the clear/pale blue tailed guppies


----------



## skinz180189 (20 Jul 2009)

Upon a recommendation I've purchased some Hygrophila difformis (Water Wisteria) from aquatic magic's ebay store.

I've also ordered a Fluval U2 Filter to swap my cheap crap one for (I'm seeing the light slowly eh ). Anybody got any tips for swapping filters over?


----------



## samc (20 Jul 2009)

id just put the sponge from the old one in with the new one. that way you wont loose the bacteria from it and you should be fine


----------



## skinz180189 (20 Jul 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> id just put the sponge from the old one in with the new one. that way you wont loose the bacteria from it and you should be fine



Fair enough.


----------



## skinz180189 (24 Jul 2009)

Think I got the fluval u2 in just in time! Currently got both filters in (for the fluval media to mature), but that elite was a state after 5-6 weeks of being running. Gave it a full strip down clean, and there was waste everywhere inside.

Growth wise, the large ferns seem to have shot upwards compared to last weeks photos, and I think the Vals have grown a bit too. Everything else is plodding along, and I'm still waiting on my wisteria.


----------



## Garuf (25 Jul 2009)

Running the risk of seeming crass but, surely you could have picked up an external for the same money as a u2? They were Â£60 in the holybush, I paid that for my ex1200!


----------



## skinz180189 (25 Jul 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Running the risk of seeming crass but, surely you could have picked up an external for the same money as a u2? They were Â£60 in the holybush, I paid that for my ex1200!



I got the U2 for Â£23 mate


----------



## skinz180189 (28 Jul 2009)

Water Wisteria is in. Wasn't much room though, think it may kill off some of the ferns.





Notice both filters in. Cheapo stingray filter will be out in a couple of weeks. 

Think I'm going to leave the Wisteria in there to keep it alive, then transfer it all to the breeder tank once that's set up and ready for planting.


----------



## skinz180189 (31 Jul 2009)

Only 3 pieces of Wisteria are surviving, and I've decided it's staying. Guppies like to swim in and out of it, plus it's somewhere for any fry to hide before I can catch them. May move it left though, seems to dominate the tank with being central. Now running the Fluval Filter only (added an extra dose of cycle for good measure.)





Excuse the water marks, I'd just done a change.


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Aug 2009)

the wisteria is a nce addition. 
The "cycle" you have added will probably do nothing to help your bacteria/ cycle as the bacteria it contains will be dead unless it is freshly produced.


----------



## skinz180189 (1 Aug 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> the wisteria is a nce addition.
> The "cycle" you have added will probably do nothing to help your bacteria/ cycle as the bacteria it contains will be dead unless it is freshly produced.



Oh well, it does say to chuck some in with new fish addition, water changes etc. I had it anyway from setting the tank(s) up, not like I went out and bought it especially


----------



## skinz180189 (3 Aug 2009)

That's a guppy dead now, with no signs of any fry bar the pregnant looking fish.


----------



## skinz180189 (9 Aug 2009)

Quick update....





The stems seem to grow very quickly in here (wisteria is slower than whatever the other one is). Might rip the Java Ferns out, black algae spots are slowly taking over.
Have plenty of fat snails that continuously breed, yet no fry from the livebearers. These must be the least sexually active livebearers ever. 

Ammonia problem seems to be calming down, fish are losing the red area behind their gills after some frequent water changing.

Original moss is doing well...



Moss on the big stones doesn't seem to be doing anything.


----------



## mr. luke (10 Aug 2009)

Id give the tank time to fill before you make a final decision to remove the java ferns,
if you do so now you may worsen the problem


----------



## skinz180189 (13 Aug 2009)

Coming soon.... Eleocharis Acicularis (Hairgrass).


----------



## skinz180189 (13 Aug 2009)

FINALLY! The first guppy fry have arrived. Turned the lights off, and noticed one swimming around. Managed to catch 3 (they are currently in the floating breeder), and there may well be more hiding.

Will move them from the floating breeder to the 40l tank when they are big enough to not get sucked up by the vacuum syphon thing.


----------



## skinz180189 (24 Aug 2009)

5 more fry, that's 8 baby guppies now. Hairgrass has been in a week, and is slowly floating away/dying.


----------



## Superman (24 Aug 2009)

Good news about the fry.
Some find that if the hairgrass is in it's emersed form, then it'll die back hard. Some find it's best to cut it back hard to get the new submerged growth. This hasn't worked for me, but might work for you.


----------



## skinz180189 (24 Aug 2009)

I cut it right back. However, struggling for a way to plant it, I superglued it to a piece of slate. There's no way it will just stay in the gravel.

Thanks on the fry. I don't know when I'll put them in the 40. I keep losing the otos in there, and they are far far bigger than these lol.


----------



## Superman (24 Aug 2009)

skinz180189 said:
			
		

> I cut it right back. However, struggling for a way to plant it, I superglued it to a piece of slate. There's no way it will just stay in the gravel.


I've never heard of anyone attaching hairgrass to hardscape - not saying it won't work, just never heard/seen it.
Maybe look into some plant weights if it comes out of the substrate easily. Some of mine did it after a while and the shrimps pulling it out, it get a pain but in time it took hold.


----------



## andyh (25 Aug 2009)

Hello  

Just read your thread from start to finish, looks like you have come on a journey and i can see the "planted tank" glint in your eye!

As a fellow Elite user i know what your working with, excllent bits of kit to get started with:


Just a couple of things to consider

1. you mention earlier in your thread that you hadnt cleaned you stingray filter in five weeks, when i was using mine b4 i went external i was cleaning it every 7-10days. I also have a fluval U2 which is an excellent internal filter and benefits from having media in it. As with the stingray its important to give it regular cleans as internals definatly loose there performance a lot quicker than an external. This will have positive effects on both your plants and fish  
2. Not trying to encourage you to spend money, but managed to fit a second tube into the hood, (12" t5) and that had real benefits on the light levels for me. If you interested i can post some pics up to show you how to do it. Its really easy and you only need to drill two small holes.  

I hope this helps

Andy


----------



## skinz180189 (25 Aug 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Just read your thread from start to finish, looks like you have come on a journey and i can see the "planted tank" glint in your eye!
> 
> ...



Cheers. Don't know where you've picked up I didn't clean the filter in 5 weeks though. I always give it a clean with the weekly water change, and have done since getting the tank.


----------



## baron von bubba (25 Aug 2009)

skinz180189 said:
			
		

> Think I got the fluval u2 in just in time! Currently got both filters in (for the fluval media to mature), but that elite was a state after 5-6 weeks of being running. Gave it a full strip down clean, and there was waste everywhere inside.



Erm, just a guess, but i'd say this is where he picked that up from!!!


----------



## skinz180189 (25 Aug 2009)

baron von bubba said:
			
		

> skinz180189 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A bit misleading, but I do clean them out weekly. It was in a state inside all the impeller housing and everything when I took it right apart to clean up and store.


----------



## andyh (25 Aug 2009)

yes that's were i got it from, now realise it doesn't say what i thought, note to self must not skim read, must read thoroughly!!!    

Anyway come to think of it my stingray wouldn't still be working in my tank if i left it for five weeks as mine fills up with off cuts from my jarva moss after pruning! (such a pain)

Apologies once again, keep up the journal!


----------



## skinz180189 (25 Aug 2009)

Lol, cheers Andy.


----------



## skinz180189 (26 Aug 2009)

7 more fry last night! 15 in total now.


----------



## skinz180189 (20 Sep 2009)

Not updated this for a few weeks...

The tank had started to grow pretty wildly now I'm using TPN+ for ferts, so I trimmed out around 2/3rds of it. Mostly Wisteria & the other stem (still don't know exactly what it is). Moss is really taking hold of the rocks, Java fern is still slow as ever. Amazon Sword is also growing well.

Fry wise, we must have about 25-30 now. Some are almost big enough to transfer to the 40 now. Fish wise, I'm down to 4 mollies, 7 guppies & the plec. 1 Mollie is recovering from cotton fungus, and has responded well to the treatment which is good.

A quick shot...


----------



## skinz180189 (6 Dec 2009)

Tank as it is now, will need a trim with this week's water change...





Sorry about the image quality, photobucket sucks.

Down to 2 adult mollies and 1 adult guppy now. They haven't lasted me that long, I had the water tested and it was fine, so they must have been old or a crap stock of fish. Most likely inbred  . 2 otocinclus are now in there from the defunct 40litre, and they are happy alongside the bristlenose plec. Have about 40-50 molly/guppy fry in the floating breeders. Really need to rehome them TBH.

Plant wise - Java Fern all but dead, all the spiral vallis diasappeared, must have melted. Java moss thriving in some areas but struggling under the wisteria. Stems grow mad, as does the wisteria, and I have 2 amazon swords now, one salvaged from the 40 litre which only has 3 leaves left! I'm hoping I can save that.

All of this tank will be getting transferred into a Rekord 120 when I get round to it.


----------



## skinz180189 (8 Nov 2010)

*Re: Skinz180189's 60L Budget Tropical Tank *Now Planted!* (5*

This tank no longer exists, it's been morphed into my 120l...
viewtopic.php?f=35&t=13595


----------

